# What ferrari is this?



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

This went past me on the way to work the other morning.










Have no idea what model it is, it had racing stripes over the roof and most of the rear looked like carbon fibre.
The noise when he put his foot down was like nothing I have ever heard before (including other ferraris).

Is it some type of special edition model ?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

360 Challenge Stradale.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

360


----------



## Andywarr (May 14, 2009)

kmpowell said:


> 360 Challenge Stradale.


Yup its basically ferraris version of the porsche gt3 rs


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Matt B said:


> This went past me on the way to work the other morning.


I did wave as I went past you  
I wish


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I have driven one of these and it is AWESOME 

Charlie


----------



## Sam-K (May 20, 2010)

Andywarr said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > 360 Challenge Stradale.
> ...


But better in every way.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Cheers for the responses guys. Got to say when he opened her up on the dual carriageway the sound was phenomenal.

Now, how much would I have to pay ?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Matt B said:


> Now, how much would I have to pay ?


Take your pick from HERE...


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

£45k will get you a bog standard one that's well looked after, but the exhaust note will only be insane rather than from beelzebub's behind.

£75k++ will get you a CS


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

360 are £45k now, wow!

i can only dream


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Nothing wrong with dreaming.

The chances of me spending 50K+ on a car are very limited lol. I think I would rather move to a bigger house first tbh. One with a big garage


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

I remember seeing an article in EVO about a guy who bought an Aston Martin instead of a house.


----------



## Andywarr (May 14, 2009)

p1tse said:


> 360 are £45k now, wow!
> 
> i can only dream


yet u can buy a TT RS for 50k plus :? :?


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

I'd have the used 360 over a TTRS any day


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

andyTT180 said:


> I'd have the used 360 over a TTRS any day


It is the running costs of the Ferrari that you have to take in to think about


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> andyTT180 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd have the used 360 over a TTRS any day
> ...


Thats more like it. :wink:


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

It would still be worth it you imagine the smile a car like would give you, thats a feeling a TT could never get close to


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

save www.askmid.co.uk onto ur phone browser... always comes in handy on the move with cars you wanna know about


----------



## Adz man (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes it's a 360 CS (Challenge Stradale). A stripped down version of the 360.

Sounds awesome, many say better than any other Ferrari. I'm not so sure though :roll:

They are holding their value very well due to the limited numbers. A decent one will cost you around £90k with running costs around £5k pa (on average).

If anyone is interested I do quite a few interviews on these cars with the owners and the like at www.fgear.tv (hope it's ok to say)


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> andyTT180 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd have the used 360 over a TTRS any day
> ...





wallsendmag said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > andyTT180 said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:








:wink:


----------

